# Utah Lake



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm trying to plan a quick 2 night (camping) 1.5 day fishing trip for white bass, and whatever catfish may be around this time of year. We'll be shore fishing, possibly with an infant in tow. I'm just trying to experience the legendary spawn, get outside and possibly fill a cooler full of taco nights.

Any recommendations on what weekend in early May to target? This will be a one time trip this year and also my first time up there. I'm looking at fishing reports but curious on personal experiences or observations on current water temperature for the spawn.

Thanks in advance folks. I haven't targeted more than trout in a long while so I'll take any help I can get.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The white bass usually are hot and heavy in May. The second or third week of May are good bets. All the fish there are weather dependent though. If the weather is unsettled, it can curtail the bite some. I might give it a go towards the end of the week and will report back.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure what your schedule is like, but if you could swing a weekday trip that could be much better than a Saturday as far as crowds go. I took my wife to gi fish the white bass spawn on a Saturday a few years back and she said, "never again!" Haha we do hate crowds though.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just went back through my FB posts and saw that I had a post from May 5th which was a day I hammered them. If you need any pointers on where to go PM me and I can tell you where I hauled them in one right after the other. Me and the rest of Utah County!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It will absolutely be busy. If you want isolation, the white bass run is not for you. There isn't a day of the week that will be less. Earlier in the day is obviously going to relieve the crowds a bit as numbers start showing up later after work, but regardless, if the fish are in, you will not be alone. Ever.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I kind of figured, Vanilla. Any lake so close to a big town is bound to see an after work surge during such well published fishing boons.

I'm not psyched on crowds but I'll adjust. Is it too much you just let my daughter cry to disperse the combat fisherman? Change a blowout right next to someone having great luck?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

When you see these middle-aged Asian women filling 3 coolers full of fish, you know they mean business. They are undeterred on their mission, and quite effective. Seriously, they are impressive. 

Plus, this is Utah County. A crying child covered in poop is kind of what we do!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> When you see these middle-aged Asian women filling 3 coolers full of fish, you know they mean business. They are undeterred on their mission, and quite effective. Seriously, they are impressive.
> 
> Plus, this is Utah County. A crying child covered in poop is kind of what we do!



I've watched them wade out in the lake to exchange an empty fish basket for a full one when needed. The one Gal wouldn't begin filleting until she had about 100 or so. Impressive is absolutely correct!! 

I thought I needed to find me a Gal like that. I'd have to build a bigger mailbox for a Bride to fit in though, so I decided I could do my own filleting. Much cheaper in the long run.


----------

